# Black Library in 2017



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

While perusing Goodreads I found us all a nice surprise, four new 40k novels, two omnibuses and one novella confirmed for next year.



Space Marines Battles: Calgar's Siege by Paul Kearney said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30753547-calgar-s-siege?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_4_mclk-up3206283923
> 
> Marneus Augustus Calgar, Chapter Master of the Ultramarines, must survive the siege of Zalathras if he is to defeat the greenskin hordes of Warlord Brug.
> 
> Marneus Augustus Calgar is the Lord of Ultramar, one of the greatest realms of the Imperium. As Chapter Master of the Ultramarines, he leads one of the most prestigious and powerful Space Marine Chapters devoted to the defence of Mankind. In him, the blood of the Primarch Guilliman runs still. When Calgar receives a summons to the world of Zalidar he is unaware, as are the world's inhabitants, that it is under attack by the Ork Warlord Brug. When his vessel is shot down, Calgar and his Honour Guard must trek across Zalidar's jungle through ork-held territory to reach the city of Zalathras. A terrible siege ensues against a vast greenskin horde. Only Calgar can hope to prevail against such odds in a brutal conflict that gives rise to a legend that will last for eternity...





Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne by Chris Wraight said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30753525-vaults-of-terra?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_10_mclk-up3206281106
> 
> Inquisitor Erasmus and his acolyte Spinoza root out a shadowy conspiracy on Holy Terra itself, the capital world of the Imperium.
> 
> In the hellish sprawl of Imperial Terra, Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor Erasmus serves as a stalwart and vigilant protector, for even the Throneworld is not immune to the predations of its enemies. In the course of his Emperor-sworn duty, Erasmus becomes embroiled in a dark conspiracy, one that leads all the way to the halls of the Imperial Palace. As he plunges deeper in the shadowy underbelly of the many palace districts, his investigation attracts the attention of hidden forces, and soon Erasmus and his acolyte Spinoza are being hunted – by heretics, xenos, servants of the Dark Powers, or perhaps even rival elements of the Inquisition itself. They eventually discover a terrible truth, one that if allowed to get out could undermine the very fabric of the Imperium itself.





Ahriman: The Omnibus by John French said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30753526-ahriman?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_9_mclk-up3206281587
> 
> Omnibus containing all three novels in the Ahriman trilogy - Ahriman: Exile, Ahriman: Sorcerer and Ahriman: Unchanged - as well as eight additional short stories.
> 
> The name Ahriman has lived in infamy ever since the galactic war of the Horus Heresy. The greatest sorcerer of the Thousand Sons, and protege to the primarch Magnus the Red, Ahriman's deepest flaw is hubris. His mistaken belief in casting the Rubric to cure his Legion of their curse has seen him exiled. Though spurned by his kin, Ahriman has not given up on his quest to restore his brothers from the fleshless husks they have become, and he will brave the worst horrors of the galaxy, and the Eye of Terror itself, to obtain the knowledge to achieve it. For to bring about salvation, Ahriman must risk his own further damnation and the wrath of his primarch.





Warlord: Fury of the God-Machine by David Annandale said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30753538-warlord?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_8_mclk-up3206281943
> 
> The mighty Warlord Titans of the Adeptus Titanicus go to war against the forces of Chaos.
> 
> The Battle Titans of the Adeptus Titanicus are towering war engines, striding to war as holy effigies of the Omnissiah, and the mighty Warlord Titans are the most renowned among all the forces of the Imperium of Man. Their weapons bring righteous death to the alien and the heretic alike, and the merest glimpse of them on the march has stalled entire planetary rebellions. But as the galaxy burns before the rampaging hordes of Chaos, it will take more than any one single Titan Legion to hold the line...





Forges of Mars by Graham McNeill said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show...omnibus?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_5_mclk-up3206283533
> 
> Omnibus edition of all three novels in the Forges of Mars trilogy - Priests of Mars, Lords of Mars and Gods of Mars - as well as an additional short story.
> 
> The Martian Mechancius's thirst for knowledge is insatiable, and when Archmagos Lexell Kotov learns of an ancient expedition that went in search of the very source of life in the universe itself, he immediately assembles a powerful Explorator fleet to follow in its footsteps. Not only does Kotov have the powerful engines and warriors of the Adeptus Mechanicus to call upon, even the troops of the Imperial Guard and the vaunted Space Marines join his crusade. The way, however, is treacherous and fraught with perils both within and without the fleet. There are marvels and wonders at the edge of known space, discoveries beyond price, but there are those who believe the secrets of the universe should stay hidden and beings there who pose a danger not only to the fleet but to the Imperium itself.





Space Marine Legends: Shrike by George Mann said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30753545-shrike?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_6_mclk-up3206283238
> 
> Across many campaigns, Kayvaan Shrike of the Raven Guard pursues his nemesis, the ork warlord Gorkrusha.
> 
> Vaunted warrior of the Raven Guard, Shrike has ascended the ranks of this most mysterious and deadly brotherhood all the way to Chapter Master. He is a legend amongst his battle-brothers, one that began humbly enough in the wilds of Kiavahr. Shrike has fought and bested many foes, but one in particular, the Ork Warlord Gorkrusha, dogged him throughout many campaigns. From veteran to Shadow Captain, Shrike clashed with his old nemesis time and again, determined to bring about a final reckoning and bloody vengeance to the greenskin.





Dante by Guy Haley said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30753457-dante?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_7_mclk-up3206282888
> 
> The untold origin story of Chapter Master Dante of the Blood Angels, one of the Imperium's greatest heroes.
> 
> Dante is Chapter Master of one of the noblest but most troubled Chapters of Space Marines in the Imperium: the Blood Angels. From the time of his birth in the rad-scarred wastes of Baal Secundus, he was destined for glory and strife. From his apotheosis to Scout, to the hive cities of Armageddon and the alien menace of the Cryptas system, Dante has waged war against all the enemies of the Imperium. He has witnessed the divine, and struggled against the darkness within all sons of Sanguinius. Longer lived than any other Chapter Master, this is his chronicle, his great and storied legend.


Hell of a line up. My thoughts:

Calgar's Siege sounds like a fun outing, especially with Paul Kearney as the author and for the fact that Marneus Calgar is always just the guest star when the Ultramarines get novels. Will definitely be picking this one up.

Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne. I. F**KING. LOVE. THIS. Finally we get to really see Terra in 40k, and the potential for a series based around various adventures and characters on the Throneworld?! Absolute genius!! Whoever it is at BL that came up with this, thank you very much. Will 100% be getting this on release day.

Warlord: Fury of the God-Machine. Another fantastic idea, the Titans are a brilliant and underused part of 40k and anything that puts them in the spotlight gets a big thumbs up from me. Will definitely be getting this one.

Ahriman: Omnibus and Forges of Mars: Omnibus. I already own both of these in single novels so there's no need for me to get them. But as always it's good to see the best series of BL getting their collected releases so that others can pick them up. Would recommend both of these highly.

Shrike. The novella of the bunch, clocking in at 240 pages (apparantly). Ironic but if this were any other author I would say hell no to what will obviously be another £30 novella, but I LOVE George Mann's Raven Guard. No author has ever come even slightly close to being as good as writing the RG as he is in my opinion. Mann truly understands what makes the RG tick and how they would fight, and it makes for a truly different Space Marine reading experience. Will be getting this as well.

Dante. The origin of the Lord of the Angelic Host, without a doubt this will be a day one purchase for me. Dante has always been a figure that has interested me, and it's disappointing that he gets such little time compared to other Blood Angels heroes, when in reality he's one of the absolute best heroes the Astartes as a group have. Just please Sir Haley, don't bring the Harlequins into this. I don't want to see Dante and the entire Sanguinary Guard get their asses handed to them by one Shadowseer.


Looks like BL will be starting 2017 off strong.


LotN


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

> Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne. I. F**KING. LOVE. THIS. Finally we get to really see Terra in 40k, and the potential for a series based around various adventures and characters on the Throneworld?! Absolute genius!! Whoever it is at BL that came up with this, thank you very much. Will 100% be getting this on release day.


Sounds intriguing. Can't find any mention of it on Black Library though? Separate release? Will be keeping an eye on this one. Terra that isnt 30k or 32 k is absolute gold.

Hang on, may 2017? wow that's fucking far.... Oh well.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I suspect the terrible secret in the vaults of terra, is the golden throne failing. Would fit with that they are gearing up for moving the timeline to one minute to midnight.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Vaults of Terra sounds intriguing. More domestic 40k and Inquisition stuff is always welcome.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Any release dates on these? Particularly interested in Vaults of Terra!


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

When is the autobiography of Matt Ward AKA Malal, AKA YOUR Spiritual Liege, going to be released ? I'm totally hyped for that.


----------

